# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Geen verwijsbrief

## kayro

Ik heb al vanaf 1995 klachten in de gewrichten en spieren.
Heb tot nu toe de reumatoloog en neuroloog gezien.
Omdat ik zelf over fibromyalgie begon draag ik deze naam nu bij me.
Omdat ik dit jaar eindelijk werd doorverwezen naar een revalidatiearts en die mij vertelde dat ik wel wat symptomen had van fm, maar ook heel veel niet wilde zij eerst dat ik werd doorverwezen naar een neuroloog. Deze nam mij niet zo heel serieus en gooide het ook op de fibromyalgie. Nu wil ik een verwijsbrief naar een AC Ziekenhuis maar deze wil de Huisarts niet geven. Ga woensdag weer naar de huisarts om het opnieuw te proberen, wie weet toevallig waar ik met een klacht heen kan gaan als ik deze verwijzing weer niet krijg?
Ben eigenlijk ten einde raad.

gr.Kayro

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Kayro,

Je huisarts mag weigeren om jou een verwijzing naar een ander ziekenhuis tegeven.
Maar hij moet dan wel heel duidelijk aan je uitleggen waarom hij dat niet wil.
Als je huisarts jou geen verwijzing voor een specialist wil geven, neem dan gewoon contact op met je zorgverzekeraar. Deze kan bemiddelen of zelfs toestemming geven om een specialist te consulteren. Je kunt zelfs veranderen van huisarts. Het staat je vrij om een andere huisarts te zoeken die jou wel wil verwijzen naar een andere arts.
Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## kayro

Hoi Déylanna,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ben net bij de huisarts geweest en die wil me doorverwijzen naar de poli voor onbegrepen klachten in het VU. Heb net gebeld en kan daar nog niet terecht omdat alleen mensen die bij het VU aangesloten zijn daar kunnen komen.
Hun hebben me doorverwezen naar het AMC. Maar die melden al dat het zo druk is dat ik waarschijnlijk nog heeel lang moet wachten.

Is er iemand die weet of er ergens in nederland nog meer van deze poli's zijn?

groetjes Danielle

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Danielle, 

In het UMC St Radboud, het UMC Groningen hebben onder andere betreffende poliklinieken. Dank dat de meeste academische en universitaire ziekenhuizen wel een afdeling hebben. 

Groetjes
petra

----------


## kayro

Hoi Petra,

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar groningen is me net iets te ver.
Woon in de buurt van amsterdam.
Ga maar even op google kijken.

groetjes Danielle

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Danielle, 

Dan kun je ook terrecht in Almere: het Flevoziekenhuis of Haarlem: het Kennemer Gasthuis Zij hebben ook de desbetreffende poliklinieken

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## kayro

Hoi Hoi,

Ik heb eindelijk een verwijsbrief naar een neuroloog in het VU.
Nu lees ik net op hun site dat mijn postcode niet in hun gebied valt, kan ik nu wel een afspraak maken?
En als dit kan, wie weet een echte goede neuroloog daar die goed naar je luistert.

groetjes Danielle

----------


## Déylanna

zou gewoon even daar naar toe bellen als ik jou was. Je hoort dan vanzelf wel of je daar terecht kan. Ik denk zelf dat die postcodecheck niets met een verwijzing te maken heeft.

gr
Déy

----------

